# Bluetooth issue



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi! (reposting in this section)

A few days ago my computer got turned off a few seconds before the Shutting Down process was complete. Ever since then, I have no Bluetooth options anywhere. 
It was working fine before; I had connected my Bose Wireless Bluethooth Mini Soundlink with it and have been using it for gaming, music, etc. for a couple of weeks. 

My OS: Windows 8.1 64-bit 
Networking specs: 
Killer 1525 Wi-Fi IEEE 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac 
Bluetooth 4.1, 3.0+HS, 2.1+EDR 
Killer E2205 Gigabit Ethernet

What I've tried: 
Reinstalling ethernet, wireless and bluetooth drivers, uninstalling, restarting, installing, etc. 
Uninstalled via device manager, restarted comp. 
Disabled and re-enabled network controller via BIOS
Also, even though I've installed the wireless drivers twice now, it still doesn't detect any wireless networks and the device (Killer 1525 Wi-FI AC) is greyed out in the device manager when I show hidden devices. 
OS was reinstalled about a week ago as well.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It sounds like the driver for bluetooth not the wifi driver. What the make model of your mobo or bluetooth adapter?


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> It sounds like the driver for bluetooth not the wifi driver. What the make model of your mobo or bluetooth adapter?


MSI Gaming 9 ACK. I'm using whatever came with it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try the suggestions here: PC Won't link with Bose bluetooth speaker - HP Support Forum - 3253223


> I was able to get it to discover the speaker by resetting the bose speaker--holding the mute button for 10-12seconds. Then powering speaker back on.


or...


> Step 1. Go to device manager
> Step 2. Right click on "Bluetooth Peripheral Device" that you want
> Step 3. Select "Update Driver Software..."
> Step 4. Choose "Browse my computer for driver software"
> ...


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

koala said:


> Try the suggestions here: PC Won't link with Bose bluetooth speaker - HP Support Forum - 3253223
> 
> or...


I've already tried resetting the speaker. It's not an issue with the speaker, just with the computer. 

That's the issue, there is NO bluetooth area in the device manager like it used to be, even if hidden items are shown.


----------



## SkillerPenguin (Jan 6, 2015)

Bumpity boop.


----------

